# Bluetooth Headset And Music



## tekkiesprocket (Oct 31, 2011)

Trying to find out if anyone can play music to their bluetooth headset. I've had 3 different headsets and tried a few music apps that support bluetooth and have not been able to get music to push to my headset. I did try a paid app that manually forced the stream but it wasn't a good solution. If anyone can recreate my problem or tell me what headsets work I would appreciate it.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

I have a stereo bluetooth headset made by motorola and it works just fine (on cyanogen). The music app should make no difference, it's the system that deals with the bluetooth connectivity.


----------



## tekkiesprocket (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm running BAMF forever, didn't work on a stock build either. I'm wondering if the bt stack is somehow hobbled

Life ain&#39;t got a delete key

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Don't know enough about the various sense ROMs to tell you which would have issues, but it would be the kernel's fault in the ROM for that. I would try IMO's kernel if you are not already using it. That one should work okay.


----------



## tekkiesprocket (Oct 31, 2011)

I'll give it ashot when I install the next build of bamf tonight

Life ain&#39;t got a delete key

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## mrsmith35sg (Aug 20, 2011)

Im having no problems on BAMF Zeus 1.1. Google music works fantastically if you're trying to utilize your skip track options on your headphones.


----------

